# Guthrie Govan Masterclass...Words of WISDOM



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Part one of five.

I find his teaching/explaining very interesting, enlightening, helpful and enjoyable.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That's got to be one of the best explanations about how to go about music in general I've ever heard. I found myself waaay to honed in on the theory because of the way the school I went toi went about their Jazz diploma...sure as hell wish Guthrie would have been old enough to do a Masterclass at the time. But Mike Stern sufficed I suppose.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> That's got to be one of the best explanations about how to go about music in general I've ever heard. ...


I watched all 5 parts and felt so encouraged and "supported" by what he said. In addition, I enjoyed his very relaxed and humorous way of presenting.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

greco said:


> Part one of five.
> 
> I find his teaching/explaining very interesting, enlightening, helpful and enjoyable.


Great player with a great attitude.


----------

